# Weight gain with Methimazole



## lilynyc (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello TB.com,

I'm concerned with my weight gain. I was diagnosed with Grave's quite a while ago, levels seemed to even out on their own and my endo didn't feel I needed any anti-thyroid meds until recently when my bloodwork came back positive for both Grave's and Hashimoto's. I believe my TSH was pretty much non-existent and T3/T4 were normal. I've gained 10+ lbs since I started Methimazole in November 2016 and I'm scheduled for the ablation therapy next week. I'll be starting Synthroid the following week, however during this time of balancing the right amount of Synthroid out, I'm afraid to fall into a hypothyroid state and gaining more. As I'm now 40-50 lbs overweight already, I can't really spare to pack on any more pounds, not to mention it's depressing as hell. Can anyone please share their experience please or shed some light onto this issue?

I will say that Methimazole has been a life changer. When my levels started getting pretty wacky, I noticed that my anxiety was uncontrollable and I felt like I was living in pure hell. Sertraline didn't do much for me but as soon as I started Methimazole (and cut the Sertraline), I started to feel like my normal self again. The change was almost like night and day so in the beginning the weight gain was a minuscule con considering the great pro of Methimazole. I'm hoping that once I'm on the Synthroid I'll lose some serious weight but I feel like that's just wishful thinking 

Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Can you please post some labs with ranges please. Include what antibodies testing they have run such as TPO, Thyroglobulin and TSI antibodies.

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid preformed?



> I believe my TSH was pretty much non-existent and T3/T4 were normal. I've gained 10+ lbs since I started Methimazole in November 2016 and I'm scheduled for the ablation therapy next week


To clarify, they started you on Methimazole with "normal" T3/T4 labs?? Can you clarify what your labs were prior to beginning the Methimazole.

When I began Tapazole ( my FT-4 was just out of top range) they made me hypo and I ended up gaining about 6lbs over a 4 year period so I do know once they slow you down there will be some weight gain.

Has anyone given you the choice for surgical removal over ablation?


----------

